# Windows media player not working!!!!!



## LucidDreamer (Oct 11, 2007)

I have always used Windows Media Player to stream videos off the internet. Now all of a sudden, maybe four days ago, it stopped working. When I click on a video to stream It just says "Ready" at the bottom. I tried clicking the play button but dosen't do anything. Why would it stop working all of sudden? What can I do to get it to work? All the settings are on recommended default and haven't been changed by anyone. Please help,
thanks


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

do a system restore 2 say a week ago & try it then


----------



## LucidDreamer (Oct 11, 2007)

Ill try that and see if it helps. There is also error details that read-

"Windows Media Player cannot play the file because the specified protocol is not supported. If you typed a URL in the Open URL dialog box, try using a different transport protocol (for example, "http:" or "rtsp:").


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i've had that error b4. think i read something in microsoft's kb articles how 2 fix it... might try going there & do a search 
C00D11BB: Cannot play the file
Windows Media Player cannot play the file because the specified protocol is either not supported by the Player or not supported by the server.

If you encountered this error by clicking a link on a Web page, the link might not be valid.

If you encountered this error by typing a Uniform Resource Locator (URL) in the Open URL dialog box, try opening the file by using a different transport protocol (for example, "http:" or "rtsp:").

A list of protocols that are supported by the Player and the correct syntax follows: 
mms://server/filename (for example, a file with a .wma, .wmv, .asf, or .mp3 extension) 
http://server/filename 
rtsp://server/filename 
mms://server/sami.asf?SAMI=http://server/sami/sami_demo.smi (SAMI file)

If Windows Media Player supports the protocol and you still cannot play the content, verify that the Player is configured to use all of its supported protocols.

To configure protocol settings
On the Tools menu, click Options, and then click the Network tab. 
In the Streaming protocols area, select all the protocol check boxes.

Note

The supported protocols can be used only to stream digital media files. Windows Media Player cannot be used as a browser


----------

